# Other Forums by Carbon Media



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a full listing (or know were to find) of all the forums owned or operated by carbon media?

WWW


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

links to some of the their forums in Angie's post on the first page of this older thread

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...nouncements-support/528445-ht-sold-again.html


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

Where to find: http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/?refine#q=%5B%5B%5B%22whois%22%2C%222%22%2C%22CARBON+MEDIA+GROUP%22%5D%5D%5D

From my limited research so far, that's the best reverse whois lookup tool, but you have to pay to get the data, and the price is based on the number of domains in the report. The Carbon Media Group report contains:



> Your Report Contains:
> 207 .coms
> 38 .nets
> 42 other gTLDs
> 1 ccTLD


and costs $299. How badly do you want that data? And it's obviously not all them, since the Carbon Media website mentions owning more than 500 outdoor related websites.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya too many to even think about trying to interfere with. The company also provides CarbonTV, an online video destination for premium outdoor-themed shows and engaging personalities.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

K.B. said:


> links to some of the their forums in Angie's post on the first page of this older thread
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...nouncements-support/528445-ht-sold-again.html


Reading the whole thread there, per Angie:

_" They wanted to let us be Homesteading Today and not a recruiting site for other forums. That would have been very obvious. We have a lot of smart members."_


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Ya too many to even think about trying to interfere with...


Wasn't looking to screw with them. Just wanted to see what, if any, Alternative Energy or Homestead construction type forums they have. That is mostly where I post so wanted to see if they were farming threads from them too.

WWW


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

They own over 500 forums and also have interests with Monstanto, Dupont and Syngenta. That's why when they first bought HT red flags went up and the concern began.

It also should be known that _not once_ did the new owners ever address, say hi, or a word to the mods. This Steve guy never even addressed us while I was there anyway. Again, what does that tell you how they feel about HT and especially the people who put their own time and effort into making it a nice place.

They don't care about HT. They are all about the money and with 500 other forums, if HT goes down, it's no big hit in their pocket. We simply don't matter and never have.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been checking WWWolf. Many parked sites (owned, but not in use). Have come up empty except for the two mentioned. Chances are this could get me the boot, but just do a whois search, get an e-mail addy and reverse look up at any one of a number of sites. I've found 272 with whoisologydotcom.

Matt


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> ...The company also provides CarbonTV, an online video destination for premium outdoor-themed shows and engaging personalities.


And it makes a swell gift too!!!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

A google search for "CMGSteve forum" brings up a few pages of additional sites:
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...3US523&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=CMGSteve+forum


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Edited ..Nope, wrong CMGSteve, who's a thunk there'd be two?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Every one of their forums has this.

"Prepared Society is run by enthusiasts. We are not linked to any store and do not receive any corporate backing. All costs are out of our own pocket. We have monthly bandwidth and server rental costs, software registration fees, domain registration fees and other maintenance costs. 
We rely on member upgrades to help keep the community online. "


Same as HT's was until people started screaming. No changes are made until they get caught.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wlover said:


> Every one of their forums has this.
> 
> "Prepared Society is run by enthusiasts. We are not linked to any store and do not receive any corporate backing. All costs are out of our own pocket. We have monthly bandwidth and server rental costs, software registration fees, domain registration fees and other maintenance costs.
> We rely on member upgrades to help keep the community online. "
> ...


Yeah, I have seen that on another forum of theirs that I am on. They don't seem to tell the folks that being a supporter helps to fund a large media corp. It just looks as you are donating to a small mom and pop site to keep the doors open. That really bugs me.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Ya too many to even think about trying to interfere with. The company also provides CarbonTV, an online video destination for premium outdoor-themed shows and engaging personalities.


Interfere??

You DO understand people are wanting this info to see if they have more stolen posts out there, right? (The highly likely answer is: "of course")


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have made a formal request to the CEO, in his introduction thread, that he provide us with a list of all their forums, and website addresses, so we can see for ourselves whether he and his minions have been honest in stating that our posts were only misused in two other forums. 

(Actually, he said it was only ONE forum, when everyone knows already that there were at least two, so I am not terribly impressed with his truthfulness already.) :huh:

We'll see if there is a response.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Why doesn't someone here start their own forum? 

I am ignorant of cost , time and effort of course, lol


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Didn't someone say there was a bicycle site in addition to the cattle and pigs?


----------



## Eric Shultz (Jan 21, 2013)

used2bcool13 said:


> Why doesn't someone here start their own forum?
> 
> I am ignorant of cost , time and effort of course, lol


There is a nice one parked not far from here.
We are forbidden to post a link to it.
More is the pity.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Well whaddaya know, admin is deleting the list of other forum names owned by Carbon Media. I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

bloogrssgrl said:


> Well whaddaya know, admin is deleting the list of other forum names owned by Carbon Media. I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you.


:rotfl:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> Edited ..Nope, wrong CMGSteve, who's a thunk there'd be two?


Not necessarily, some of the forum names that are popping up are popping up with another recent poster also.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

The Goat Spot dot com is one of them. If you post in the goat group I would go check it out, if I were you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The CEO has refused my request to provide a list of the names of all of Carbon Media Group's forums.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

well time to get Glenn beck involved, throw in a little clint eastwood, & fox news....


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

after they get done erasing post there will be no evidence.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets see if they wish to keep it up.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forum.php

WWW


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

In light of the recent debacle, I can't help but laugh at the notion of the name Carbon Media. It makes me think of Carbon Copies. 

That could be the name of the forum where all those plagiarized posts go. 

Did I say that??? :bored:


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Karen said:


> They own over 500 forums and also have interests with Monstanto, Dupont and Syngenta. That's why when they first bought HT red flags went up and the concern began.


yep....Monsanto

_"The company also works with national brands-from consumer giants such as Chevrolet and The Home Depot to AGCO, BASF, Bayer CropScience, DuPont, John Deere, Monsanto, and Syngenta in agriculture-to create innovative digital advertising campaigns."_

http://www.carbonmedia.com/2014/07/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Good for them they are into many things that is what a company like this do. They are a digital media company. Cool


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eric Shultz said:


> There is a nice one parked not far from here.
> We are forbidden to post a link to it.
> More is the pity.



Wish I knew where it's parked.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Good evening....I hang out over in the Survival and Prep forum. That might give a pretty good idea of my conspiracy mindset. 

Because certain people were banned the site changed to the point I only visited and seldom posted. So I missed all of this drama until today. Seems pretty invasive and scarey and I am not even wearing my tin foil hat at the moment.


----------



## LiveSimply (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sorry if this has been asked somewhere else, but what is all the chatter about? I'm new to the forum and can't figure out what you guys are talking about.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

LiveSimply said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked somewhere else, but what is all the chatter about? I'm new to the forum and can't figure out what you guys are talking about.


Welcome to HT.  
If you go towards the top of the forum and click on the new posts link - there is some interesting reading.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

sniper69 said:


> Welcome to HT.
> If you go towards the top of the forum and click on the new posts link - there is some interesting reading.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

LiveSimply said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked somewhere else, but what is all the chatter about? I'm new to the forum and can't figure out what you guys are talking about.


This is a link that'll give you the details without all the inside drama

http://www.managingcommunities.com/...ly-turn-your-community-against-you/#more-6189

WWW


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Horseyrider said:


> In light of the recent debacle, I can't help but laugh at the notion of the name Carbon Media. It makes me think of Carbon Copies.
> 
> That could be the name of the forum where all those plagiarized posts go.
> 
> Did I say that??? :bored:


Yeah, right out loud and everything, lol!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Does it strike anyone else as strange that the excuse given for the plagiarism was to drive traffic to Carbon Media Group's other sites, yet every time one of us wants to go check them out, the link is deleted? Aren't we driving traffic to their other sites through posting links?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Does it strike anyone else as strange that the excuse given for the plagiarism was to drive traffic to Carbon Media Group's other sites, yet every time one of us wants to go check them out, the link is deleted? Aren't we driving traffic to their other sites through posting links?


That's what really makes this so unbelievable to me. They want to increase traffic on those sites but are doing everything they can to prevent us from going to them.

WWW


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wy_white_wolf said:


> This is a link that'll give you the details without all the inside drama
> 
> http://www.managingcommunities.com/...ly-turn-your-community-against-you/#more-6189
> 
> WWW


Thank you so much for posting that link. A very good, well-written observation and analysis.


----------



## WildHorseLuvr (Mar 24, 2004)

A few I believe are owned by CMG or OutdoorHub (which appears to be owned by CMG):

thegoatspot.com
thefirearmsforum.com
dairygoatinfo.com
catfish1.com
arkansashunting.net
beekeepingforums.com
missouriwhitetails.com
360tuna.com
rabbitdogs.net
tractorforum.com
midwest-horse.com
beginningfarmers.org
chickenforum.com
rurallivingtoday.com
velospace.org (try googling What happened to Velospace?!? Pgs 2-3 are interesting)


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We were told by the CEO that the company is working to provide us with new toys, such as apps. What it looks to me like they're doing is buying up huge amounts of online forum data and turning it into android apps that are sold back to the general public. And that's just one of the ways they're making money off of their investment. 

The way of the future is artificial intelligence and now that the mapping of the human brain is complete the door is wide open for human look-alikes to enter the marketplace as androids for sale. Leave your ethics and morals at the door.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Vernitta said:


> The Goat Spot dot com is one of them. If you post in the goat group I would go check it out, if I were you.


That site appears to be a dot net.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Numb and my wife have been banned for life from cattleforum. No explanation was given. Her only interaction on the site was to ask a mod in a PM if some notice/apology would be given to the members about "Alice". NUmb said he never posted either,

I assume it was Angie taking revenge.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Interesting. When I tried to log into Cattleforum.com this evening, I received the following message:



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never


Did I do something wrong?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Karen said:


> They own over 500 forums and also have interests with Monstanto, Dupont and Syngenta. That's why when they first bought HT red flags went up and the concern began.
> 
> It also should be known that _not once_ did the new owners ever address, say hi, or a word to the mods. This Steve guy never even addressed us while I was there anyway. Again, what does that tell you how they feel about HT and especially the people who put their own time and effort into making it a nice place.
> 
> They don't care about HT. They are all about the money and with 500 other forums, if HT goes down, it's no big hit in their pocket. We simply don't matter and never have.


It should be noted that while they do advertising for the aforementioned companies, we have never been asked or encouraged to promote them in any way. 

Buddy Steve did not address us and to be quite honest, I really don't think that really bothered us in any way until we had a reason to be mad at us. HT members and mods were quite content about being self contained and I really don't think any of us were really interested in seeking out their involvement either. 

I'm as angry and frustrated as everyone else but obviously HT means something to them, even if it's a line on a balance sheet because CEO has put in a lot of time and was greeted by a lot of angry people. He could have just locked the whole thing down for a month or so and let his legal and PR department handle the whole thing. 

If you're saying he doesn't care who's member had a baby, what member passed away or if he's sat up all night with a member who's having calving, foaling, kidding or lambing problems, or had the pleasure of having a mod prune a forum back to ground zero, you're right, he hasn't but I'm pretty sure I would have need a stiff shot of crown before I made that opening post, if I were in his shoes.


----------



## CMG_CEO (Mar 24, 2015)

If you guys have any specific questions don't hesitate to reach out. There are certain things like our site list that we just don't disclose for competitive reasons. I'm pretty sure that's was steve deleting your posts before I booted him BTW. Yes, I was also highly advised NOT to step into the cross-fire here but booted Steve and Angie because I cared a lot even though we do have a lot of sites and have been extremely active trying to resolve this all. I certainly made my share of mistakes, but am confident this will get resolved and will hopefully be a better place than before. I truly apologize for what happened. If you stick around we will earn your trust. And yes, I do make my way around the site


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Wyaat, we see here just in the last few posts, one from Willow, that folks from this site seem to be being summarily banned from some of your other, and smaller, sites. Actions like that being taken, especially if with no provocation beyond anger already expressed right here, seem to me to be against the spirit of some of the guidelines you've been espousing here. May I make a modest proposal? (Yes, that's a deliberate punning reference to Swift.) You could open a few simple gmail or Hotmail accounts for yourself and over the next week or two quietly register on a few of these boards then post a few times with inquiries that seem to you to be fair and non-confrontational but asking in general about your company's and its mods' intentions going forward. See what they communicate to YOU not knowing who you are, or if they even communicate before they scrub your text and ban your account. Then decide if your instructions are actually being followed, maybe asking them about "complaints" that have come to you and see if they're up-front with you about their enforcements, if any occur.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CMG_CEO said:


> If you guys have any specific questions don't hesitate to reach out. There are certain things like our site list that we just don't disclose for competitive reasons. I'm pretty sure that's was steve deleting your posts before I booted him BTW. Yes, I was also highly advised NOT to step into the cross-fire here but booted Steve and Angie because I cared a lot even though we do have a lot of sites and have been extremely active trying to resolve this all. I certainly made my share of mistakes, but am confident this will get resolved and will hopefully be a better place than before. I truly apologize for what happened. If you stick around we will earn your trust. And yes, I do make my way around the site


Perhaps you could get an answer for Willow as to why she has been permanently banned for the site that plagiarized her post. Since you own it, I'm sure it wouldn't be all that complicated.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wr said:


> Perhaps you could get an answer for Willow as to why she has been permanently banned for the site that plagiarized her post. Since you own it, I'm sure it wouldn't be all that complicated.


I think a lot of us would like an answer to that question, as Deke's wife and Numb were also banned.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Karen said:


> They own over 500 forums and also have interests with Monstanto, Dupont and Syngenta. That's why when they first bought HT red flags went up and the concern began.


Can anyone help me find hard evidence of this? That will be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Woolieface said:


> yep....Monsanto
> 
> _"The company also works with national brands-from consumer giants such as Chevrolet and The Home Depot to AGCO, BASF, Bayer CropScience, DuPont, John Deere, Monsanto, and Syngenta in agriculture-to create innovative digital advertising campaigns."_
> 
> http://www.carbonmedia.com/2014/07/


 Good for them that is what a digital company does gets involved in many things.
Oh I know some of the anti this and that folks don't like it. But big deal this is a huge company with many companies that they are involved with. Should have not one bit of difference in the way this board is run or those that post on it.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pony said:


> Can anyone help me find hard evidence of this? That will be a deal breaker for me.


Pony - it is on their site and can be found with google. Here is a link http://www.carbonmedia.com/carbon-media-acquires-36-digital-properties-group-builder/ (the last paragraph). It looks like they work with them in advertising along with other large companies.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So it is they are not hiding the fact. no Big deal. It is a big company, they will have dealings all over and in place with many other companies as well. has no bearing on this site one bit.


----------



## CMG_CEO (Mar 24, 2015)

Pony said:


> Can anyone help me find hard evidence of this? That will be a deal breaker for me.


Banning question was just addressed in the open forum thread. Please try to concentrate question there if you can. A lot of the same questions like this are not being answered in these ancillary forums and then people think the worst - that's why it's better to just address directly in one thread. 

We have several areas of our business. One is hunt/fish/shoot, one is action/adventure, one is production agriculture, and one is rural. We also have smaller categories within each, such as equine as a sub-cat of rural. HT falls under rural. As I've already addressed, we do have those brands as clients for our production agriculture division, however, we would never run those in our other areas like rural. Just like we would never run a Remington ad on a skiing site or a Kubuta ad on a surfing site. We keep them all very separate, especially the production ag segment. Just want to be totally transparent. 

At our core, we represent the outdoors, whether live, work, or play, and most of us are active outdoorsman. It's rare to have a media company that believes in what they do these days, but if our production agriculture division turns you off, then that is your choice. I've had the opportunity to hear all sides of the GMO argument and I personally buy organic, but appreciate the need for GMO and have spoken to a lot of farmers and consumers that do as well. Although our GMO clients get the publicity, we also have organic clients as well. Everyone is catering to the same 560,000 large farms in the US to use their seed, both GMO and Organic companies.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

sniper69 said:


> Pony - it is on their site and can be found with google. Here is a link http://www.carbonmedia.com/carbon-media-acquires-36-digital-properties-group-builder/ (the last paragraph). It looks like they work with them in advertising along with other large companies.


This is all silly. I buy Fords, not Chevys. They need to drop the Chevy ads!


----------



## Glacialtill (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't even know what is going on here, but I find this fascinating. People are upset. Call in corporate crisis management. Whatever. I just check in almost every day to see if something epic happened in Forerunner's mighty Extreme Composting thread or if something is going on in Gardening and Plant Propagation. I'm anxious for spring.

Hope this gets sorted out soon whatever it is. A quick search of CMG's site says "With over 24 million social connections, we can integrate your brand into relevant conversations to reach this targeted audience." So CMG is an advertising company. The same way Google, and Youtube and Facebook are advertising companies. You've got to monetize somehow.

I won't do CMG much good, because I don't buy much stuff. I really enjoy this site, mostly because of the diversity: geographical, philosophical, political, etc. Love thy neighbor etc. And if you don't like people, don't live in town.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

puddlejumper007 said:


> well time to get Glenn beck involved, throw in a little clint eastwood, & fox news....


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wr said:


> It should be noted that while they do advertising for the aforementioned companies, we have never been asked or encouraged to promote them in any way.
> 
> Buddy Steve did not address us and to be quite honest, I really don't think that really bothered us in any way until we had a reason to be mad at us. HT members and mods were quite content about being self contained and I really don't think any of us were really interested in seeking out their involvement either.
> 
> ...


Post of the week award.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Sniper and Po Boy. You're both darlin' to help me with that. {hugs}


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

po boy said:


> This is all silly. I buy Fords, not Chevys. They need to drop the Chevy ads!


You need to get Adblocker Plus.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CMG_CEO said:


> I've had the opportunity to hear all sides of the GMO argument and I personally buy organic, but appreciate the need for GMO and have spoken to a lot of farmers and consumers that do as well. Although our GMO clients get the publicity, we also have organic clients as well. Everyone is catering to the same 560,000 large farms in the US to use their seed, both GMO and Organic companies.


I don't know if I'd call it an opportunity, but I made it a point to do extensive, in-depth research regarding all sides of GMO and its effect on the earth and her inhabitants. 

You're entitled to your opinion based on your opportunity, and I'm entitled to my conclusion based on my research.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pony said:


> You need to get Adblocker Plus.


Pony,

I don't get ads. The Chevy thing was from the list in the link.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

po boy said:


> Pony,
> 
> I don't get ads. The Chevy thing was from the list in the link.


Whoops. LOL!

Thanks.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

CMG_CEO said:


> Yes, I was also highly advised NOT to step into the cross-fire here but booted Steve and Angie because I cared a lot even though we do have a lot of sites and have been extremely active trying to resolve this all.


I thought Angie choose to step-down because it was the right thing to do, which it was, now you are saying you booted her, which is it?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

RichNC said:


> I thought Angie choose to step-down because it was the right thing to do, which it was, now you are saying you booted her, which is it?


Okay, so if we question what appears to be an obvious discrepancy like this, are we making trouble? Because I'd just like to be clear on this, but...

And if I understand correctly, Angie isn't booted from HT, more like demoted down to the rabble with us...


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Angie is still here and posting.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Muskrat said:


> Angie is still here and posting.


 Which it should be just that her powers are taken away but still can contribute to HT.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Muskrat said:


> Angie is still here and posting.


But not much.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

And she is still employed by Carbon Media Group and is actively admin-ing its other forums. Correct?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................I'm wondering IF Carbon Media is a member of the NRA ? Surely , with all these Ag oriented websites , there must be lots of NRA members who are also members of the Ag Websites ? , fordy


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Pony said:


> I don't know if I'd call it an opportunity, but I made it a point to do extensive, in-depth research regarding all sides of GMO and its effect on the earth and her inhabitants.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion based on your opportunity, and I'm entitled to my conclusion based on my research.


yeah, I know there are plenty who have no issue with GMO but this little Monsanto tidbit has a nasty taste to it in my opinion.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sniper69 said:


> Pony - it is on their site and can be found with google. Here is a link http://www.carbonmedia.com/carbon-media-acquires-36-digital-properties-group-builder/ (the last paragraph). It looks like they work with them in advertising along with other large companies.


Yeah, they're actively promoting HT to chemical corps.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

sniper69 said:


> Pony - it is on their site and can be found with google. Here is a link http://www.carbonmedia.com/carbon-media-acquires-36-digital-properties-group-builder/ (the last paragraph). It looks like they work with them in advertising along with other large companies.


Yes and why shouldn't they? it still has not one thing to do with HT or the people here or in what people say and pst here. Not one thing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pony said:


> Yeah, they're actively promoting HT to chemical corps.


Do you go into grocery stores, farm stores, big box stores, feed stores etc. If not all a large percentage of them not only promote but sell those products.

IMO the same thing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

po boy said:


> Do you go into grocery stores, farm stores, big box stores, feed stores etc. If not all a large percentage of them not only promote but sell those products.
> 
> IMO the same thing.


Ya but some just want to be so anti chemical it is literally a religion with them.
Time to move on and forget this nit picking stuff that has no bearing on what happens on this site.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

po boy said:


> Do you go into grocery stores, farm stores, big box stores, feed stores etc. If not all a large percentage of them not only promote but sell those products.
> 
> IMO the same thing.


Whenever possible, I avoid those as well. It's the little things that count.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Yes and why shouldn't they? it still has not one thing to do with HT or the people here or in what people say and pst here. Not one thing.


If you reread what I posted I never said they shouldn't. Pony had asked for confirmation and I provided a link to their site with the information asked about. Without getting into a discussion about GMO versus non-GMO or a discussion about Monsanto - for some it might matter more than it does for others. Is there a problem with sharing a link to CMG's site with the info Pony asked about?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sniper69 said:


> If you reread what I posted I never said they shouldn't. Pony had asked for confirmation and I provided a link to their site with the information asked about. Without getting into a discussion about GMO versus non-GMO or a discussion about Monsanto - for some it might matter more than it does for others. Is there a problem with sharing a link to CMG's site with the info Pony asked about?


Exactly. It does make a difference - a BIG difference - to many people. 

Thanks again for the info, Sniper.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

WildHorseLuvr said:


> A few I believe are owned by CMG or OutdoorHub (which appears to be owned by CMG):
> 
> thegoatspot.com
> thefirearmsforum.com
> ...


OMG! I have been a member of dairygoatinfo for years when it was Vicki's board. I was wondering why some of the information and articles that were on that board (for years) suddenly were appearing in the goat forum over here. They have been stealing the info from over there and posting it here! Oh my. I wonder if they know that over there.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Whisperwindkat said:


> OMG! I have been a member of dairygoatinfo for years when it was Deborah's board. I was wondering why some of the information and articles that were on that board (for years) suddenly were appearing in the goat forum over here. They have been stealing the info from over there and posting it here! Oh my. I wonder if they know that over there.


Wait... I specifically asked if they imported any information here from other sites and they said no.

Do you have any screen shots? If not you should get them before they ban you...


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

seedspreader said:


> Wait... I specifically asked if they imported any information here from other sites and they said no.
> 
> Do you have any screen shots? If not you should get them before they ban you...


I am not absolutely positive that it is "stolen" from there. The article was written by Tim D. Pruitt (who is now a new member here). I first read the article years ago at DGI. Then I noticed it here a couple months ago. "Tim" did reply to several posts in the thread and appears to have replied to posts elsewhere in other forums. So I don't really know if it is the real Tim D. Pruitt or someone pretending to be him. Haven't been on DGI enough in the past year to really know if he is still as active as he once was. However, it is all suspicious considering the nature of what has been going on here.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> Wait... I specifically asked if they imported any information here from other sites and they said no.
> 
> Do you have any screen shots? If not you should get them before they ban you...


ZEAL, you a bad, bad boy!


----------

